# أجهزة القياس



## أبوبدر المبدع (27 مارس 2011)

الإخوة أعضاء المنتدى
آمل مساعدتي في الحصول على المواصفات الفنية لأجهزة قياس الغازات وجهاز قياس الضوضاء, وجهاز قياس الإشعاع,وجهاز قياس الحرارة والرطوبة, وجهاز قياس التهوية
وماهي أفضل شركة لهذه المنتجات


----------



## احمد آل حميد (13 أبريل 2011)

بالنسبة لجهاز الضوضاء ارى انة من افضل الاجهزة:
noise level meter NL-34
والكالبريشن تبعو
NC-74 sound calibrator
تنتجها على ما اعتقد شركة يابانية، اشتغلت عليها وهي ممتازة

باقي الاجهزة لعل الاخوان يفيدوك، ولو اني ارى ان لكل غاز اجهزة خاصة فية

وبالتوفيق​


----------



## علي الحميد (15 أبريل 2011)

*أما أجهزة قياس الضوضاء والحرارة والإضاءة: فأعتقد أن أفضل شركة هي Extech

 فأجهزتم استخدمناها على مر السنين وهي جيدة وتتحمل كثرة الاستخدام واختلاف الأيدي عليها..

 وهذا موقعهم على النت:

 http://www.extech.com/instruments/

 وهي محمولة وخفيفة الوزن (طبعا كل واحد منها على حدة) وسهلة الاستخدام أما الصيانة والمعايرة فلم أجربها أو فلنقل أنها ليست جزء من مهام عملي فليس لدي فكرة عنها.

 هناك أيضاً شركات أخرى مثل BEHA وهذا موقعهم على النت 

 http://www.amprobe.eu/en_GB/

 لكننا لم نستخدم أجهزتهم بالكثرة التي استخدمنا بها أجهزة EXTECH

 وهناك أيضاً  [FONT=&quot]BW TECHNOLOGIES[/FONT]

 وهذا موقعهم http://www.gasmonitors.com/main.cfm?cty=244

 هم متخصصون بقياس الغازات فقط

 أما بخصوص المجالات الكهرومغناطيسية والمايكرويف فأفضل ما أعرف هي منتجات AlphaLab, Inc

وخاصة هذا TriField






​*​


----------



## o7eb_mo7amad (18 أبريل 2011)

جميل جدا يا خواني ولو تريدون اديكم الأجهزة اللي بنستخدمها نحن و حدة الدراسات و القياسات البيئية مرغم-كوميبصل


----------



## ا ب ج د (6 يوليو 2011)

حضرة المهندس علي السبيعي ... السلام عليكم .. انا مهندس ميكانيك ... اريد التخصص حاليا في العمل كمهندس سلامه في مجال النفط والغاز وبالتحديد في مجال محطات العزل والمستودعات التابعه لها .. للعلم انا مبتدئ في هذا المجال واعمل لاول مره في مجال السلامه الصناعيه


----------



## أبوبدر المبدع (11 يوليو 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا على مجهوداتكم


----------



## ahmed al moslem (19 يوليو 2011)

السلام عليكم
لو سمحتم في محاظرات علي أجهزت القياس أو دورات على power point أنا مدرس و أبحث على هذا الدرس 
ياريت تفيدونا بها وشكرا


----------



## رضا القصبي (24 يوليو 2011)

ارجو منكم ان تنشرو اجهزة القياس بالصور والموديل والاسعار بالمصري في القريب العاجل 
ولكم جزيل الشكر 
رضا القصبي


----------



## النجم الثاقب2 (25 يوليو 2011)

سلامات
نرجو شاكرين نشر جداول توضح الحدود الامنه لكل
المواد
المخاطر بانواعها
الامراض المهنيه


----------



## hamza.djeghoubi.hs (18 أغسطس 2011)

ما هي احسن مارك للاجهزة قياس نسبة الغازات h2s .ch4.co2.co


----------



## علاء يوسف (18 أغسطس 2011)

الشكر للجميع


----------



## love all people (23 أغسطس 2011)

شكراً لكم


----------

